# More than 134 rescued on Lake Erie ice field, 1 dead



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

And it's that time of year again......

Article Link

At least 134 people were rescued Saturday afternoon after a 13-kilometre-wide slab of ice broke free from the Ohio shore of Lake Erie in the morning.

Petty Officer William Mitchell of the U.S. Coast Guard told CTV Newsnet that one person died after he fell into the water.

The victim fell into the water while searching for a link to the shore. Officials are working on notifying the man's family.

Another person fell into the water, but was rescued safely.

The Coast Guard said that by early evening 134 people were rescued.

The Coast Guard sent a number of ships and helicopters from the cities of Toledo and Marblehead to rescue people from the massive ice field.

Authorities said ice fishermen used wooden pallets to create bridges over cracks in the ice so that they could walk further out on the frozen lake.

"We get people out here who don't know how to read the ice," Ottawa (Ohio) County Sheriff Bob Bratton told The Associated Press. *"What happened here today was just idiotic. I don't know how else to put it."* (That's exactly what I thought, Bob!)

Those rescued said they weren't in immediate danger. 

More (and video) on link

I remember an incident similar to this on Lake Simcoe many years ago where some idiot lost their truck and almost lost their life.


----------



## mariomike (8 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I remember an incident similar to this on Lake Simcoe many years ago where some idiot lost their truck and almost lost their life.



Report from Toronto Star.  8 Feb 2009
RECALLING LAKE SIMCOE, 1997

One of the biggest ice rescues in modern Ontario history took place on Jan. 25, 1997, when high winds created giant cracks in Lake Simcoe and cut off hundreds of fishermen and snowmobilers from shore. 

Panicking anglers began calling for help around 2 p.m., and roughly 300 people were airlifted to safety by eight helicopters aided by surface hovercraft and boats in a frantic race against the setting sun. 

A Canadian Forces C-130 Hercules dropped bright flares throughout the windy night to provide light for the 100 that remained stranded until morning – and to warn people that if they ventured out beyond their propane-heated huts they could end up in freezing open water.

The rescue effort lasted 30 hours, involved nearly a dozen agencies and cost taxpayers more than $300,000.

There were no injuries.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Feb 2009)

There are times when rescuers should spend quality time with their own families.....while Darwin does his thing.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> There are times when rescuers should spend quality time with their own families.....while Darwin does his thing.



Exactly!


----------



## wannabe SF member (8 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> There are times when rescuers should spend quality time with their own families.....while Darwin does his thing.



I'm not sure I agree. Sometimes, we screw up and have to learn things the hard way. I don't think the people on th ice slab were that stoïc and neither should they be.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2009)

The incongruous said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I agree. Sometimes, we screw up and have to learn things the hard way. I don't think the people on th ice slab were that stoïc and neither should they be.



True, but when they return to the ice year after year and recreate exactly what they did the years before, as they do on Lake Simcoe, then perhaps Darwin Awards should be justified.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

The incongruous said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I agree. Sometimes, we screw up and have to learn things the hard way. I don't think the people on th ice slab were that stoïc and neither should they be.



Did you see this line in the article:



> Authorities said ice *fishermen used wooden pallets to create bridges over cracks in the ice* so that they could walk further out on the frozen lake.


  

I shouldn't think it takes a heck of a lot between the ears to figure out that's not safe.  But then again, maybe it does.   :


----------



## Journeyman (8 Feb 2009)

The incongruous said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I agree. Sometimes, we screw up and have to learn things the hard way. I don't think the people on th ice slab were that stoïc and neither should they be.


*Authorities said ice fishermen used wooden pallets to create bridges over cracks in the ice so that they could walk further out on the frozen lake.*

If you have to actively go out of your way to be stupid, then maybe the gene pool isn't going to miss you that much. But I'm heartless that way



And sorry, but I don't understand your reference to stocism. To quote Inigo Montoya: "I do not think that word means what you think it means."  


EDIT: Dammit Moe, don't you have anything better to do?


----------



## mariomike (8 Feb 2009)

The Toronto Star reported the Lake Simcoe ice rescue cost taxpayers about $1,000 ( 1997 ) per person. 
The Star also reported that even as fishermen were being rescued, that dozens ( who had already been rescued once ) again ignored police warnings and headed back out onto the lake.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> EDIT: Dammit Moe, don't you have anything better to do?


I could say the same for you.  



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> The Toronto Star reported the Lake Simcoe ice rescue cost taxpayers about $1,000 ( 1997 ) per person.
> The Star also reported that even as fishermen were being rescued, that dozens ( who had already been rescued once ) again ignored police warnings and headed back out onto the lake.



That's the one I remember that people kept going out on the ice after *repeated* warnings that the ice was not safe.  I think the rescue should have been a one-shot deal.  "Sorry, we already rescued you once, you're on your own now."  :


----------



## mariomike (8 Feb 2009)

I wasn't there, but I was called in for 12 hours overtime to backfill for someone who was.  Sportsmen who ignore posted warnings should be billed for what they cost the taxpayers. Not to mention the risk that their rescuers are forced to take for their recreational pleasures.


----------



## wannabe SF member (8 Feb 2009)

Journeyman,

In my reference to stoicism, I was talking about the tenet of the philosophy that promotes the purgation of emotions from everyday judgement. I did take things to the first degree here, sorry for that.

Just making a clarification.

Cheers!


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Feb 2009)

Each person rescued and placed on firm ground should have a big red 'X' spray painted on their backs, so the rescuers know who is on Darwin's team if the morons head back out onto the ice...

FFS!* What does it take to save people from themselves?


G2G

* "for fiddlesticks sake"


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Feb 2009)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> FFS!* What does it take to save people from themselves?



Step 1. - Start billing people the full cost of rescues from recreational activities.
Step 2. - Let insurance companies start selling policies covering this.
Step 3. - Confirm insurance coverage before selling fishing/hunting licenses, allowing access to high risk sports areas, etc.

Have all the fun you want, just be prepared to do so at no cost to the taxpayer.


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

> "We get people out here who don't know how to read the ice," Ottawa (Ohio) County Sheriff Bob Bratton told The Associated Press. "What happened here today was just idiotic. I don't know how else to put it."



I watched the news clip - sheriff was spittin' mad.  Think he was prepared to issue this year's Darwin award to the whole bunch of them....

My kind of guy


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Feb 2009)

They should have just paid for free rye and cokes at the nearest bar... that would have been cheaper and more effective at keeping them off the ice. Culturally appropriate too!


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Feb 2009)

And the numpties (some of them) went right back out on the ice. 

Article Link

OAK HARBOR, OHIO — A local sheriff is terming as "idiotic" the plight of more than 130 anglers who were trapped on Lake Erie when a kilometres-wide ice floe broke away from the shoreline, trapping them for as long as four hours. One man fell into the water and later died of an apparent heart attack.

But that didn't deter almost 300 fishermen from taking to the same stretch of ice yesterday, not far from where the crack had opened Saturday, stranding the anglers about 900 metres from the Ohio shoreline.

A U.S. Coast Guard helicopter yesterday surveyed how much abandoned equipment remained on the ice as many of the 134 rescued fishermen used rented air boats and private contractors to retrieve left-behind snowmobiles, all-terrain vehicles and other equipment. Fishermen were responsible for recovering their own belongings, said Petty Officer William Mitchell, a Coast Guard spokesman.

"You'd have to be crazy to do that," he said of those who were fishing yesterday. "I would definitely not recommend that at all, especially after what just happened. You know it's even warmer today."

More on link


----------

